# Man I Love Boxing.



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I've been on a huge boxing kick lately, and yeah, I love it. You really can't get any better than Duran vs Leonard 1, though Pryor vs Arguello 1 is on its level. Seriously, forget the bottle controversy, Pryor vs Arguello 1 was one of the greatest fights ever. Not just boxing, but in general. Those 2 go all out, and there is never a dull moment. It's not even sloppy, it's highly technical.

It's great to watch a war that involves 2 guys who know how to punch, you know?

So yeah, boxing is awesome and stuff. Who do you like? I find myself digging the shit out of Carlos Monzon lately. Sure, he was a true piece of shit, but the guy could fight, and he picked apart Jose Napoles beautifully. Then, there are dudes like Duran, Barrera, Morales, Fenech, Hopkins, Roy, Toney and others that I have been watching for a while now.

I just don't get why people find it so boring. 

Discuss.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm with you Damone, love me some boxing. 

I've been watching a lot of Willie Pep and Pernell Whitaker fights because I made a post about them and made me want to watch them. Then I always go back and watch some vintage Tyson because that was just something special.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Pernell's pretty damn awesome, I've also been watching him. His first fight with Buddy McGirt was pretty good, and he totally got screwed over against Julio Cesar Chavez, who I absolutely love. Whitaker was on another level. 

Mike used to be so damn talented until he started letting the BS get to him. Teddy Atlas should've pulled his gun on him more.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

I hate comparing sports, but to be honest, nothing beats a top quality boxing match.

Leonard vs. Hearns I, is another great one that I watched recently.

I love the history of boxing, it's so special.

Do either of you two use Boxingcollection.com ?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I enjoy pros fights but I also love to watch up and comers fight. Once and awhile I will go to philly to watch matches at the blue horizon. Those guys can bang! The seats are so close that their sweat flies into the crowd. Everytime I have gone, Randall 'Tex' Cobb has been there. The dude still looks tough as nails.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> I hate comparing sports, but to be honest, nothing beats a top quality boxing match.
> 
> Leonard vs. Hearns I, is another great one that I watched recently.
> 
> ...


It's all about boxingjunkies.com.

Cobb vs Ken Norton is a shockingly solid fight. Ken norton looks rough, but damn, it's a good scrap.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't like modern boxing. I find it really boring. 

The older fights, ones from the 60's, 70's, and 80's, are much more interesting and I enjoy them more.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

top mma match > top boxing match imo ... 
thats said duran vs suger ray 1 was teh shit


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

MJB23 said:


> I don't like modern boxing. I find it really boring.
> 
> The older fights, ones from the 60's, 70's, and 80's, are much more interesting and I enjoy them more.


I find myself watching the older boxing fights myself, but I love current boxing, too. That being said, there's only a few I follow in the current field, such as Margarito, Mosley, Pac-Man, Hop's and others.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

People who say that boxing matches are boring most of the time don't understand the science and beauty behind the sport. They are usually the same people who say Machida and Anderson are boring fighters. Most top level boxing fights pit the elite vs. the elite. So you can't expect one guy to go apeshit on the other and hit him with an "over hand right" and KO him. 

Pernell was amazing. JCC was also amazing. I don't want to get started on boxing history because I will probably lose myself in my thoughts and I got to go back and watch the game.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Recently, I have come down with this obsession with Lennox Lewis like never before.

In highschool when he fought Tyson, it was all that anyone was talking about. Even the girls were into it. I re-watched that fight a few weeks ago and that right hand that he dropped Tyson with was soo fucken awesome, it was slow but awesome. The overall power of that punch amazes me but not just the strength involved but more like a aura.

There are these shows around here where they throw 2 dudes in the ring with gloves on and let them go to town on each other for 3, 1 minutes rounds. It's not even close to being called boxing but its fun to watch yahoo's swing wildly then huff and puff when its over.

I'll have to check out some of the fights you guys mentioned to get me fired up for the 7th.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Anybody else going to check out Yuriokis Gamboa's next fight on the 9th?


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

In Germany the only boxing fights are shown in tv are klitschko and a few half-german fighters(Felix Sturm, Arthur Abraham...). But the klitschkos are boring as hell. So, I dont know the rest of boxing. I only saw klitschko and sturm, who fights extremley defensive. Everytime I watch boxing I wish they would have smaller gloves. But I will check out a few of the fights you mentioned.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Watching Salvador Sanchez vs Castillo right now. Oh man, what a war. Cosell is just awful, but the action is so good, that he's easy to ignore.

You know who doesn't get any credit? Vinny Pazienza. Now, I know, he wasn't a master technician, but the guy brought it every time and has been in some great fights (The first fight with Haugen, first with Rosenblatt). He came back from a broken neck for crying out loud. I've never seen an uninspired Paz performance.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Recently, I have come down with this obsession with Lennox Lewis like never before.



Lewis is my favourite HW of all time, since his retirement that division has sucked some major nuts.

I watched 90's boxing and it was pretty good...followed the british fighters, ya know...Lennox Lewis, Frank Bruno, Chris Eubank, Naseem Hamed (entertaining as hell!)

The reason I stopped watching was because of all the politics around it, the matchups that shouldve happend that either 

a. Never happend or 
b. Happend to late (Jones Jr Vs Calzaghe in 2008? REALLY?!)


----------



## isagi (Feb 6, 2009)

how did you guys train? :confused03:


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL thread; I could mention some of my favorite fighst and fighters--- guys like

Wilfredo Benitez (yougest fighter to make pro)
Esteban de Jesus
Alfredo Escalera
Juan Laporte
Edwin 'El Chapo' Rosario
Robert Duran
Marco Antonio Barrera
Julio Cesar (how can he not be on the list)
Lupe Pintor

man the list is so long I would never end

Tommy Herns
Sugar Ray Leonard
Joe Frazer
Marvin Hagler
El cholo Espada


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

isagi said:


> how did you guys train? :confused03:


I mainly use Fight Night Round 3 and Wii Boxing to train.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Watch out for Nathan Cleverly, the next great Welsh boxer


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Satori said:


> BEAUTIFUL thread; I could mention some of my favorite fighst and fighters--- guys like
> 
> Wilfredo Benitez (yougest fighter to make pro)
> Esteban de Jesus
> ...


Speaking of Benitez, I loved his fight against Cervantes.

Aaron Pryor has never had a boring fight.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

How can anyone not love this?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hot damn, I hear JMM vs DIaz was a great fight. I'll be picking up that disc when it becomes available, as I love me some JMM.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

It was a great fight. It really cemented JMM as #1 P4P for me.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

What about Pac-Man?

I mean, Pac does have a win over him recently, and followed it up with solid wins against Diaz and Oscar.

JMM has finished 2 really solid guys like Casamayor and Juan Diaz, though.

Still, I have Pac ahead of him. I'd be down for a third fight.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

For me I think finishing Casamayor and J. Diaz means a lot more than finishing D. Diaz and De La Hoya.

Plus I think JMM beat Pac both times.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Where would you rank Chris John?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Outside the top 10.

Have to watch his fight with JMM again, close fight to score for me.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

MLS said:


> Outside the top 10.
> 
> Have to watch his fight with JMM again, close fight to score for me.


Didn't Marquez lose points for low blows in that one? Kellerman brings it up all the time, watch a JMM fight and say he's convincingly lost. It sucks that Morales and the Prince wanted no part of him, and now it seems like Manny doesn't either 

He handled all the pressure of Diaz and adjusted with awesome counters, good example of "weathering" the storm. I lol'd when he called out Mayweather, dude doesn't care


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I love boxing but this is what I ******* hate about it. Guys can completely avoid fighting other guys if they want to. 

I love guys like Diaz and JMM for taking on the best that their respective weight classes have to offer. Its so annoying when no one will fight guys like Nate Campbell because they might not have the drawing power that other fighters have and are scared to lose to a guy like that(which most cats would). 

I dont think boxing is going anywhere which it shouldnt but I hope it keeps pumping out quality match ups like this one. I think it will since its blatantly paranoid that MMA is going to steal some of its thunder. Hopefully Manny or Hatton step up and fight JMM after this which he wants. I know he was talking about fighting Floyd after the fight but theirs no way in hell FLoyd comes out of retirement to risk fighting a bad cat like JMM.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Didn't Marquez lose points for low blows in that one? Kellerman brings it up all the time, watch a JMM fight and say he's convincingly lost. It sucks that Morales and the Prince wanted no part of him, and now it seems like Manny doesn't either
> 
> He handled all the pressure of Diaz and adjusted with awesome counters, good example of "weathering" the storm. I lol'd when he called out Mayweather, dude doesn't care


Yeah, I remember he got at least 2 points deducted.

I bust out laughing when he called out Mayweather because of how unrealistic it is and how he was trying to make Pac look like a bitch.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't like Marquez moving up to chase the big fights, the weight will hurt him against Paq, Hatton and God forbid Mosley. Manny needs to move his ass down and take the fight, he moved up to fight David Diaz and a broke down De La Hoya to avoid JMM. 

Also Pavlik/Abraham is close to getting signed, which would be a killer fight.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

That would be a great fight.

So, RJJ is gonna try and go after Clinton Woods after his fight with Shieka in order to get a shot at Dawson.

And Hopkins wants Adamek.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hopkins could handle Adamek, still a great fight. 

Roy would have clowned Dawson, Woods, whoever if his speed and reflexes were still God like. Glen Johnson deserves another shot at Dawson before anybody else


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Just watched JMM-Diaz on Sunday (I love HBO Canada, shows PPV fights for free the very next day). Great fight. Marquez just refuses to get dominated in any fight. I would love to see him and Pac have another go-round. I scored the last fight for JMM too.

To be honest, I'm sick of Jones and Hopkins at this point. It's sad to see Jones at the level he's fighting at now. Why couldn't he just get all coked out like Sweet Pea (minus the return fight against Trinidad)? At least Sweet Pea still has a legacy.

As for Hopkins, yeah he looked awesome against Pavlik, but I can see him just getting overpowered at cruiserweight, and I don't want to see that or the possible re-match with Jones. For some reason that just doesn't tickle me, and is absolutely in no way the fight of the century. Man I hate Bob Arum, and most boxing promoters for that matter.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can't see how your sick of Hopkins dude. The Pavlik fight was an amazing performance, considering how defense first Hopkins was against Winky Wright and Calzaghe. 

Even moving up Hopkins can maintain a speed advantage, which is hard to have in your 40s


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I've just never been high on the dude. He's a great fighter, and I actually have a tendency to like defensive fighters, but for some reason Hopkins has never clicked for me as a guy I want to watch. That's probably why I'm sick of him.

I'm in no way counting him out against Adamek, I just think at his age (even though he's as much of an age-less freak as Randy, if not more), the speed advantage might not be as evident as it once was, and I can see him getting pushed around.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

MLS said:


> Plus I think JMM beat Pac both times.


Yeah, their last fight, I scored JMM by 1 round. I had a fairly big bet with a mate who bet JMM, so I thought I lost. Luckily for me the judges got it wrong (IMO).

Terry, I cannot believe Abraham is going to fight Pavlik, I thought he was just going to fight bums his whole career.

Does anyone like Ivan Calderon?

Who does everyone like in the Khan/Barrera fight? I think it's a sensible match-up from Frank Warren, Barrera still has a name, but his best days are way behind him.

EDIT: I could watch a ton more Pacman/JMM's. And a ton more Marquez/Vazquez, those two should just fight each other, and nobody else.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Not a huge fan of Calderon but I respect his skills. 

I'll take Barrera to beat Khan and I don't like this move by Warren, it's just lose lose for Khan imo. He beats Barrera that's nice but nobody will give him credit because Barrera is on the downside of his career. And then if Khan loses, well I don't think his career could afford that.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

People may or may not give him credit for a win over Barrera, but either way, his stock will surely rise.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Khan looked good but that fight was a sham. It should have been stopped when Barrera got split open, instead of when it counts as a technical decision for Amir. 

Hopkins vs Adamek is going down July 11th http://www.examiner.com/x-5699-NY-B...comes-for-cruiser-champ-Tomasz-Adamek-July-11

Anybody else going to catch the Gomez vs Vitali? Shit, I'm kind of looking forward to it. Mainly because I enjoy watching the elder Klitschko throw down. Gomez has a good style to avoid Vitali's power and at least make a fight out of it


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Khan looked good but that fight was a sham. It should have been stopped when Barrera got split open, instead of when it counts as a technical decision for Amir.
> 
> Hopkins vs Adamek is going down July 11th http://www.examiner.com/x-5699-NY-B...comes-for-cruiser-champ-Tomasz-Adamek-July-11
> 
> Anybody else going to catch the Gomez vs Vitali? Shit, I'm kind of looking forward to it. Mainly because I enjoy watching the elder Klitschko throw down. Gomez has a good style to avoid Vitali's power and at least make a fight out of it


Khan - Barrera was a joke man, they kept him in there just long enough to get the dec, I'm not saying Barrera would have won without the cut cos Khan did look decent but still, what does a win over Barrera at LW really mean these days. Yeah a few more casual fans will buy a few more PPVs but there's still serious question marks over Khan's chin and his overall defence.

I dig watching Vitali aswell man, he aint the prettiest fighter to watch but he just breaks his opponents and I like that. I suppose he's an acquired taste.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mayweather is returning, reportedly ready to fight Manny, Hatton, Mosley and JUAN MANUEL MARQUEZ


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Mayweather is returning, reportedly ready to fight Manny, Hatton, Mosley and JUAN MANUEL MARQUEZ



Manny is where the money is at, maybe Mosley if Mosley is lucky. Hatton and sadly JMM are laughable at this point as there is no hype behind it.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Vitali/Gomez is on now

edit: the replay anyway lol


----------

